#  >  > E-Commerce, Social Media and Online Marketing >  >  > Ecommerce and Online Marketing >  >  > Online Marketing >  >  Is it beneficial to invest in Bitcons?

## Helena

While the inventor of bitcoin is still being a mystery it is considered as the most revolutionary breakthrough after the internet by many!
Bitcoin the king of Crypto Currency to be exact! Crypto Currency, is a digital currency,operating independently of a central bank with the help of block chains.
I heard that *the value of Bitcoins keep rising.But why is that?*


What do you guys think ,is it safe to invest in bitcoin?

----------


## Neo

> While the inventor of bitcoin is still being a mystery it is considered as the most revolutionary breakthrough after the internet by many!
> Bitcoin the king of Crypto Currency to be exact! Crypto Currency, is a digital currency,operating independently of a central bank with the help of block chains.
> I heard that *the value of Bitcoins keep rising.But why is that?*
> 
> 
> What do you guys think ,is it safe to invest in bitcoin?


According to my knowledge, Currently rates are depreciating for most of the cryptocurrencies! To learn trading crpto, you can obviously invest a little amount and see how it works. but bitcoin is expensive! you can try other crypto currencies. There will be risk in trading. You should be ready to take it and learn! once you learn the core of trading, you can make good money! start small.

----------


## Helena

> According to my knowledge, Currently rates are depreciating for most of the cryptocurrencies! To learn trading crpto, you can obviously invest a little amount and see how it works. but bitcoin is expensive! you can try other crypto currencies. There will be risk in trading. You should be ready to take it and learn! once you learn the core of trading, you can make good money! start small.


I didn't know much about other crypto currencies.Thank you @Neo for sharing a valuable stuff.

----------

